# Algae Haiku



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Black-ringed leaf edges
Gas ‘til fish gasp for relief
Pluck leaves, beard recedes

Glass with green dusting
Wipe away, wipe away more
Friends feast, but leave trails

Stinking blue blanket
Smothers objects unmoving
Fleet sails to oppose

Hard spots unyielding
Chip away, chip away more
More stump remover

Dark green and wool-like
Fluorite and wood infested
Clado, here to stay


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Anybody what to see any plant deficiency haiku?


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, I do. Lets hear more! 
Thats very creative, I liked this one:
_Glass with green dusting
Wipe away, wipe away more
Friends feast, but leave trails_


----------



## flandjm (Dec 28, 2006)

Great job! Please share more! I love haiku...especially creative ones!


----------



## aelysa (Nov 27, 2006)

ROFL. Awesome!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

That's something of a dreadful haiku. I should have been wearing all black before reading it. 

:lol:


----------



## darkfury18 (Apr 28, 2006)

LOL nice work


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Gawd, nefarious! Can just smell the doom!


----------



## treesmcdonald (Mar 14, 2006)

hehe you must have been looking at my tank when you wrote that!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

hahahaaa

nice work! That Haiku reminds me of my aquarium.


----------

